# Another (hopefully simple) MRV question



## Magic9 (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm fairly competent, but so very confused. I've used this site for the vast wealth of info, but cannot find clear answer to my question. I'll try to keep it simple. 
Background: DTV website offered a new HDDVR for free (had to pay the $50 for the install even though I had it shipped for SI). I currently have a SWM connected HR23-700 (living room) and a SDDVR (bedroom). I am swapping the SDDVR with the new HDDVR. I would like to connect the new HDDVR using DECA (either built-in or added to avoid running the Cat5 cable,already has coax). I would like to have the HR23 connected via ethernet. 

Is it possible to use DECA for one and ethernet for the other?

I only want to utilize the MVR between DVRs. VOD/PPV/APPS have no need for them as long as I can order PPV from the website.

If not possible, I can just connect both with Cat5 to the router and deal with the lag? Is the new HDGUI going to help with the lag?

If I do get the HR-24, Then all I will need is one DECA adapter and one DECA powersupply for the HR23? 

The only thing I see from DTV is a Cinema Connection Kit for $80. I can find the DECA adapter and power supply for half that.

/sorry in advance as I know this has been asked before, I just couldn't find it. I'm starting to panic a little.


----------



## krazyrs (Sep 22, 2011)

> Is it possible to use DECA for one and ethernet for the other?


No, all ethernet or all deca, system would pick up all ethernet and all decas separate



> I only want to utilize the MVR between DVRs. VOD/PPV/APPS have no need for them as long as I can order PPV from the website.


Would be one big HDD when u hit the list button, i have it wih 4 DVRs, with deca or ethernet would still have VOD/PPV/APPS on both boxes



> If not possible, I can just connect both with Cat5 to the router and deal with the lag? Is the new HDGUI going to help with the lag?


Yes or you could just use a broad band deca jumped to your router and skip runnung ethernet to every box, the new HDGUI is amazing, finding HR24s old GUI slow when im out doing installs now lol



> If I do get the HR-24, Then all I will need is one DECA adapter and one DECA powersupply for the HR23?


If u get a hr24 you will need a DECA for the 23



> The only thing I see from DTV is a Cinema Connection Kit for $80. I can find the DECA adapter and power supply for half that.


Guessing this is the wifi one they offer, its quick and easy to install, and just has to be in line with a receiver, but can use a bbdeca or a DECA+power supply jumped to the your router


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sounds like you could do this with 2 white DECAs and a bandstop filter, "and maybe a splitter change".
Connect one DECA to each SAT input, and the bandstop between the splitter and the dish. Check that the splitter has a green label on it to indicate that it has been modified for DECA. If not then it will have 2 or 3 times more loss and DECA may not work.
The receivers will power the DECA, and the filter is "just in case" your SWiM doesn't have one internally, which if it does will have a green label/sticker on the LNB. Even if it does and you use a second filter, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Magic9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you for the repsonses. I took delivery of new unit yesterday. An HR21. Not my 
1st or 2nd choice, but can't complain considering the price. I ordered two white DECAs, a green-label bandstop filter, and a green label 4-way splitter for $33 (I hate waiting).

If anybody stumbles in here, where is the best place to put the filter? Can I connect it directly to sat. input on the splitter?

And the e-mail to activate MRV worked. The first email received a generic response to call and see upgrade offers. After 2nd email, explaining I needed no upgrade, they activated it.

**Edit: I ordered the green-label filter and splitter because my LNB/splitter had no green label. Thx VOS as I would have completely overlooked them otherwise.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I've found connecting the filter pigtail to the splitter input works very well.


----------



## Magic9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Just an update with one final question. All parts have arrived and are installed. Very easy. The DECAs were much lighter in weight than I thought they'd be. Everything works flawless. I notice very little lag with the local or remote receiver. Since my HR23 had horrible lag before, I credit the new software for that.

The final question I have is, Can I use the second ethernet port on the HR23 to connect to the router? I can't access youtube now, and I already have the cable there.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Magic9 said:


> Just an update with one final question. All parts have arrived and are installed. Very easy. The DECAs were much lighter in weight than I thought they'd be. Everything works flawless. I notice very little lag with the local or remote receiver. Since my HR23 had horrible lag before, I credit the new software for that.
> 
> The final question I have is, Can I use the second ethernet port on the HR23 to connect to the router? I can't access youtube now, and I already have the cable there.


It might work, but its not supported, as that port has to share CPU time with the DVR. It doesnt have its own chip. If you dont get lags and/or dropouts it should work.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Magic9 said:


> Can I


But the real question is "should I", and that would be no.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

What you really need is one more DECA and a PI for it. That additional DECA can be a white DECA or a Cinema Connection Kit. Basically, that DECA will be powered by the PI (as opposed to by a receiver) and it will have its ethernet connected to your router. That will give all your receivers connected via DECA access to the Internet, iPad app control, DirecTV2PC, and Internet ordering of PPV.

Depending on your current setup and what kind of DECA you get, you might need an additional splitter.

- Merg


----------



## Magic9 (Nov 19, 2011)

So an update and a new problem. The MRv worked great for awhile. Some minor lags here and there and the occaisonal dropped network connection, but no big deal as they were minor and rare.

Which brings me to the newly developed problem. The receivers keep dropping off the network. It has happened much more frequently in the past 1-2 weeks. It appears to happen at all times of the day in any weather. 

Any ideas on what the problem could be? Could it be the equipment or something wrong on my end? It worked great for a few months and now it's just hit or miss if they will be connected. The only change might be a slightly lower signal strength. After a decent storm a few weeks ago, I noticed a slight rain fade from time to time, but the signals are pretty high when I test.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Networking with DECA has nothing to do with the SAT signal levels.
Check all the white DECAs for green LEDs, and most important the cLink LED.
If you have a HR/H-24/25 there are some tests you can run for the coax [DECA] network, through the front panel by pressing the guide & right arrow [both] buttons.


----------

